# Found someone's love letter(?)



## apples (Mar 22, 2012)

So, I recently found an old manual on botany lying around my lab. While  flipping through the thing on the bus, this postcard fell out, dated to  1962! Just thought i'd share with you guys ;P




postcard  by hyaluronidase,  on Flickr

and the book it was in




grays  by hyaluronidase,  on Flickr

teehee.


----------



## Austin Greene (Mar 22, 2012)

Great find! 

If your looking to have a bit of an adventure then you should try to locate the person who it belongs to! After all you've got an address to start from.


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, very nice.


----------



## Netskimmer (Mar 22, 2012)

Great find. It would be cool to find the sender/recipiant and get pics of them to go with it!


----------



## apples (Mar 22, 2012)

i tried but the adress it's gone. i might try the city archives or whatever they're called, but haven't had the time yet. but if i do, i'll definitely try and get snapshots!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 22, 2012)

Small world; I used to go to high school just a couple of miles from there!

Wadsworth Mill Court looks like it's still there on Google maps, though I realize it might not be updated. 
If you can't find it that way, or through the records at the courthouse, you might even try going to the neighborhood, survey some of the surrounding streets and see if anyone has lived there long enough to remember the person it's addressed to. Some of the folks in that area have lived their all their lives, so who knows, you might just luck out!


----------



## apples (Mar 22, 2012)

oh that said wadsworth? ive been looking for a wodeworth.../facepalm

seems like its been replaced by a park.

also included in the book were a hand-drawn map of where to collect plant samples, a protocol for dry-pressing leaves, and a lot of dried pressed leaves. the good ol' days of academia, where you actually had to read the book!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, well, I would have thought Wodworth or Wodeworth, except that the name seemed familiar to me and when Wodworth didn't work, I tried Wadsworth.  Been a LOT of years since I lived around there, though.  

It's an awesome, intriguing find. The note on the card is interesting, too. Sounds like they weren't very impressed with the museum!
I'd love to see a photo of the book, postcard and the hand-drawn map with some of the leaves.  I'm feeling a story coming to life out of the whole thing...if you can't find the person to get the story from them, I might just have to write it myself!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2012)

There is a 3008  Wadsworth Mill *Place* in Decatur. Ga.


----------



## apples (Mar 22, 2012)

sm4him said:


> It's an awesome, intriguing find. The note on the card is interesting, too. Sounds like they weren't very impressed with the museum!
> I'd love to see a photo of the book, postcard and the hand-drawn map with some of the leaves.  I'm feeling a story coming to life out of the whole thing...if you can't find the person to get the story from them, I might just have to write it myself!


thats what drew me into the otherwise inconspicuous book in the first place, that "vintage/lost history" aspect...and the fact that im a huge dork. It really is a beautiful book though.



480sparky said:


> There is a 3008  Wadsworth Mill *Place* in Decatur. Ga.


Thanks


----------



## lighting (Mar 23, 2012)

My mum still keeping those love letter my father send her last time.. LOL


----------



## mommy-medic (Mar 23, 2012)

try facebook too! You never know how one post least to hundreds of people- someone may know someone who knows something. That's such a cool find


----------



## apples (Mar 25, 2012)

some other things I found folded into the book:

if you notice the recipe for this, it's not in SI units (M, g, or mL), which is very strange for me




leafskele by hyaluronidase, on Flickr

pretty good for hand-drawn




map by hyaluronidase, on Flickr


----------



## printsnpaints (May 21, 2012)

This is a very interesting find! It does make you think of the story behind and inspires you to do something creative. I really like the vintage quality of it not only in the paper but in the handwriting as well. It makes you want to go on an adventure.


----------

